# Googles Device Policy App?



## dantheman (Oct 10, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
My wife has a RAZR MAXX. Her company is transitioning their corporate email from Groupwise (I'm amazed they are still on it) to Google for Business.

They currently allow the use of BYOD for email access. She has been using Touchdown to access their Groupwise infrastructure. Before allowing access to the new email system, they are requiring the installation of Google's Device Policy App.

Is anyone here familiar with it? We're very interested in it's capabilities prior to allowing it on her phone. If we decide it's too intrusive, she will opt out of the email access.

I understand it has remote wipe, of email, or the entire system and that it can enforce a device lock timeout and PIN. Those are fairly standard.

What I'm more concerned with is the other capabilities that I've heard about. I've read where it can apparently use the camera to take pictures. It can also report on the phone's movements. Can anyone confirm this? And if so, is this something that the admins will have a console for that's supplied by Google, or is it something a third-party application is used for? Are there any indications of things such as this being activated remotely? Are there any ways to limit what it can do? Are there ways on the phone to determine what the specific active policy contains, and also receive notification if the policy was to change?

Any other info regarding this would be very much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

